# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Koi-s Magazine edisi No. 18/Vol III/Juli-Agustus 2011

## Koismagazine

*Sudah Beredar !!*
 
 
 
 
*Terbit : 
SENIN, 11 JULI 2011*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 40.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 45,000

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected]

Dapat   dibeli di jaringan Toko Buku Gramedia se Indonesia, Kinokuniya,   Jaringan Toko Buku Gunung Agung dan Outlet - outlet modern lainnya di   Indonesia


Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Temprint


*ALAMAT REDAKSI:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629
e-mail: [email protected]


*DISTRIBUSI & SIRKULASI:*
e-mail: [email protected]

*IKLAN :* 
email: [email protected]

----------


## budjayz

asyik majalah nya udh terbit
ditunggu kedatangannya.. :Clap2:

----------


## grinkz01

> asyik majalah nya udh terbit
> ditunggu kedatangannya..


hmmm.....kapan yah majalah KOI's bisa terbit 1x per bulan ? Wait 2 bulan lama sekali........

----------


## tosailover

Jam makan siang tadi koq belum ada ya di Gramedia? Hmm..tar malem kesana lagi ah..siapa tahu udah dipajang  ::

----------


## tosailover

> hmmm.....kapan yah majalah KOI's bisa terbit 1x per bulan ? Wait 2 bulan lama sekali........


Kayak nichirin atau koi carp ya, Om?  ::  utk ke depannya kalo ada versi utk ipad di app store mantab kayaknya  ::

----------


## grinkz01

> Kayak nichirin atau koi carp ya, Om?  utk ke depannya kalo ada versi utk ipad di app store mantab kayaknya


sorry om, belum pernah baca nichirin / koi carp nih.........hanya kepingin supaya KOI's bisa muncul tiap bulan dgn tebal & materi yang sama berbobot dgn sekarang ini.........kalo ada versi digital tentu lebih OK lagi tapi jangan sampai menghilangkan versi cetaknya yah...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kayak nichirin atau koi carp ya, Om?  utk ke depannya kalo ada versi utk ipad di app store mantab kayaknya


 Semoga ini dapat menjadi kado ulang tahun KOI-S Magz yang ketiga om, untuk tahap awal mungkin belum untuk versi apple karea sharing-nya  agak kurang nyaman bagi kita. Mungkin untuk yang berbasis android dan beberapa yang lainnya bisa terealisasi, Kita akan mempertimbangkan sungguh - sungguh kesempatan ini karena akan berdampak pada perubahan drastis pola distribusi, sistem keanggotaan, dan frekuensi penerbitan. Penambahan saluran distribusi semacam ini tentunya akan berisiko memperkecil saluran yang ada, kita akan kaji dampaknya terhadap misi sosial KOIS Magz. Mohon dukungannya aja ya om.....

----------


## panjikey

ditunggu kedatangannya dirumah.... :Spy:

----------


## tosailover

Siap dukung terus, Om Ajik  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Kayak nichirin atau koi carp ya, Om?  utk ke depannya kalo ada versi utk ipad di app store mantab kayaknya


Nichirin Ada versi iPad nya om ?

----------


## tosailover

> Nichirin Ada versi iPad nya om ?


Nichirin saya tidak tahu, Om. Tapi kalau koi carp setahu saya ada. Saya lihat iklannya di halaman 31 Koi Carp magz edisi Juni 2011.  ::

----------


## commander

> Semoga ini dapat menjadi kado ulang tahun KOI-S Magz yang ketiga om, untuk tahap awal mungkin belum untuk versi apple karea sharing-nya  agak kurang nyaman bagi kita. Mungkin untuk yang berbasis android dan beberapa yang lainnya bisa terealisasi, Kita akan mempertimbangkan sungguh - sungguh kesempatan ini karena akan berdampak pada perubahan drastis pola distribusi, sistem keanggotaan, dan frekuensi penerbitan. Penambahan saluran distribusi semacam ini tentunya akan berisiko memperkecil saluran yang ada, kita akan kaji dampaknya terhadap misi sosial KOIS Magz. Mohon dukungannya aja ya om.....


Om Ajik..
Kalau belum bisa ber afiliasi dgn pihak apple karena terlalu njlimet,bagaimana kalau ikutnya di apps nya gramedia aja, jd koi-s magz menjadi konten nya gramedia,selain versi androidnya di realisasikan tentunya...
Mungkin kerja sama dgn pihak gramedia jauh lebih mudah di bandingkan dgn apple...toh 99% pembaca koi-s magz kan orang indonesia ( berbahasa indonesia), kecuali satu saat bisa terbit english versionnya nah punya chance yg bagus utk di jual di apps store...(semoga akan terwujud koi- s magz mendunia)
Anyway salut buat koi-s magz team...

Salam
Dwi

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Alasan saya tetep member kois karena salah satunya majalah ini...cuman kok hanya 2 bulan sekali kie..pinginya bulanan.

----------


## agent23

masih belum sampai nih hari ini

----------


## Tjendra

> Semoga ini dapat menjadi kado ulang tahun KOI-S Magz yang ketiga om, untuk tahap awal mungkin belum untuk versi apple karea sharing-nya  agak kurang nyaman bagi kita. Mungkin untuk yang berbasis android dan beberapa yang lainnya bisa terealisasi, Kita akan mempertimbangkan sungguh - sungguh kesempatan ini karena akan berdampak pada perubahan drastis pola distribusi, sistem keanggotaan, dan frekuensi penerbitan. Penambahan saluran distribusi semacam ini tentunya akan berisiko memperkecil saluran yang ada, kita akan kaji dampaknya terhadap misi sosial KOIS Magz. Mohon dukungannya aja ya om.....


Om Ajik, kalau bisa  semua os termasuk apple atau android hrs bisa jalan, tapi Kita perlu lihat dr jumlah user-nya, apakah iPad atau Android yg lebih banyak, setahu saya kalau sistem Mac repot diawal tetapi kalau sdh running lebih stabil, tapi android ngak terlalu jelas Om. Coba Om Cek sama yg ahli-nya...Ada yg ahli ngak disini yah, please sarannya utk Kita bersama? 

Om Ajik, tolong pertimbangkan costnya juga yah? 
Ok. 

Salam,

Tjendra
Bossco

----------


## tosailover

KOI-s magazine edisi 18 sudah ditangan. Bisa buat bed time story nih  ::  Thanks buat Om Dodo , lebih cepat dari Gramedia terbitnya hehe.

----------


## ipaul888

om td barusan ke gramedia emporium, belum ada majalah koi's? akhirnya plng dengan tangan kosong om? koq d gramedia emporium pluit blom terbit yah?

----------


## grinkz01

> om td barusan ke gramedia emporium, belum ada majalah koi's? akhirnya plng dengan tangan kosong om? koq d gramedia emporium pluit blom terbit yah?


wah di jkt belum ada, apalagi di daerah spt sby gini.........

Buat om Ajik, kalaupun ke depannya akan membuat versi digital, mohon tdk sampai menghapus versi cetaknya ya.......coz walau sudah ada versi digital, tetap aja lebih afdol baca via cetak daripada via digital....

----------


## tosailover

> om td barusan ke gramedia emporium, belum ada majalah koi's? akhirnya plng dengan tangan kosong om? koq d gramedia emporium pluit blom terbit yah?


Udah tanya pegawai Gramedianya, Om? Pengalamanku sih dulu majalah sudah ada hanya belum dibeli label harga, begitu saya tanya langsung ditempel label dan bisa langsung dibayar d.

----------


## ipaul888

> Udah tanya pegawai Gramedianya, Om? Pengalamanku sih dulu majalah sudah ada hanya belum dibeli label harga, begitu saya tanya langsung ditempel label dan bisa langsung dibayar d.


uda tanya om, malahan sampe 2 orang yg ikut cariin.. trus uda tanya k manajernya, dia blng blom dtng om.. d gramed manaa om yg uda ada?

----------


## ad666

berhubung membershipbelum diperpanjang .. .beli di gramed dulu nehkeknya  ::

----------


## tosailover

> uda tanya om, malahan sampe 2 orang yg ikut cariin.. trus uda tanya k manajernya, dia blng blom dtng om.. d gramed manaa om yg uda ada?


Oh kalo yg edisi kali ini saya dapetnya dari Om Dodo. Tapi kalo pengalaman yang kemarin saya ceritakan itu, tempo hari di Gramedia Mal Summarecon Serpong, Om.

----------


## rvidella

di dodo koi sudah datang jugaaaaa
baru balik surabaya .... baca majalah kois dulu ahhhhhh

----------


## Koismagazine

> om td barusan ke gramedia emporium, belum ada majalah koi's? akhirnya plng dengan tangan kosong om? koq d gramedia emporium pluit blom terbit yah?


Dear Om ipaul,

KOI-S Magazine sudah didistribusikan om, mungkin di gramed sudah ada hari ini atau besok. 
Om sudah menjadi member KOI's belum? Untuk member KOI's akan dapat free KOI-S Magz dan dikrim langsung ke alamat Om.

Formulir bisa email ke: [email protected]

Trims,
Layla

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih untuk semua masukannya. Terus terang masukan konstruktif seperti ini yang dapat membuat KOI-S Magz berkembang lebih baik lagi. Sehubungan dengan berbagai masukan, berikut saya mencoba menjelaskan berbagai aspek yang menjadi bahan diskusi kita

  Ide untuk membuat versi digital dari majalah ini adalah ketika kita menghadapi social cost yang kita perkirakan suatu saat kita tidak akan mampu lagi menanggungnya. Dari 7,000 eks KOI-S Magz sekitar 40% disitribusikan ke luar Pulau Jawa, hingga ke Papua. Kebijakan ini terus terang sangat memberatkan karena delivery cost dan return cost yang tinggi. Kalau dihitung  hitung sudah tidak ada lagi kelebihan bahkan kita mesti melakukan subsidi karena dari jumlah tersebut yang terjual hanya sekitar 30%. Di Papua misalnya dari 10 eks yang dikirim paling banyak 1exp yang terjual bahkan kadang - kadang tidak ada sama sekali. Kita menanggung beban luar biasa untuk misi sosial ini, tetapi sudah menjadi kebijakan KOIs untuk menggalang komunitas hingga ke pelosok Nusantara sehingga Team Majalah yang dituntut kreatifitasnya. Dengan versi digital berbasis apple atau android kita memberikan alternatif lain tentang bagaimana cara mengakses majalah ini selain melalui membership. Perlahan  lahan bisa mengurangi subsidi dengan menarik peredaran majalah versi cetak diluar Pulau Jawa. Kita bisa berkonsentrasi hanya di kota  kota besar yang mudah diakses jasa courier sehingga biaya kirim lebih murah. Dalam hubungannya dengan ini, kita sama sekali tidak berniat menarik versi cetak KOI-S Magz!

Kita berharap subsidi ini bisa dialokasikan untuk meningkatkan frekuensi penerbitan majalah menjadi satu bulan sekali. Kesulitan kita disini bukan hanya membangun bank content tetapi kekuatan pendukung (baca: pengiklan) yang terbatas. Kita tidak yakin ketika diajak untuk lebih frekuentif mereka akan siap. 

Untuk memotivasi pembaca agar mengakses majalah lewat jalur membership, kita akan memperkuat benefit disana. Pengurangan subsidi boleh jadi bisa dialokasikan untuk memberikan bonus kepada member. Selain itu kita akan memperbaiki struktur benefit membership.  Kita sedang menjajaki kemungkinan ini melalui cross community program. Kita berharap selambat  lambatnya hingga awal tahun 2012 paling tidak ada tiga resolusi yang dibuat KOI-S Magz: digital version, monthly magazine, dan member benefit restructuring. Untuk mencapai semua itu, sekali lagi kita mohonkan dukungannya. Tetap keep in touch dengan KOI-S Magz dengan cara paling tidak memberikan masukan dan kritik membangun

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mantab om Ajik !

----------


## ice

Mohon bantuannya buat koimagazine kenapa setiap kali terbit saya kok saya dtangnya super telat .....siang ini 15 July jam 10.30 saya telp org rumah masih juga belum terima....
terbitan yg kemarin juga sama setelah berkali kali komplen baru datang....
No Koi Id saya 2010 0021 0532

terima kasih

----------


## ipaul888

> Dear Om ipaul,
> 
> KOI-S Magazine sudah didistribusikan om, mungkin di gramed sudah ada hari ini atau besok. 
> Om sudah menjadi member KOI's belum? Untuk member KOI's akan dapat free KOI-S Magz dan dikrim langsung ke alamat Om.
> 
> Formulir bisa email ke: [email protected]
> 
> Trims,
> Layla


belum nih, gmana caranya? apa yg perlu saya email?
tlng kirim formulirnya dong ke: [email protected]

fillaly saya dpt jd koi-s mag d gramed empo kmrn  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Mohon bantuannya buat koimagazine kenapa setiap kali terbit saya kok saya dtangnya super telat .....siang ini 15 July jam 10.30 saya telp org rumah masih juga belum terima....
> terbitan yg kemarin juga sama setelah berkali kali komplen baru datang....
> No Koi Id saya 2010 0021 0532
> 
> terima kasih


Om Ice...tolong PM saya alamatnya.
Untuk edisi berikut nya , akan sy kirim langsung...private delivery....

----------


## ademilanforever

Garut sudah terima........

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Ice...tolong PM saya alamatnya.
> Untuk edisi berikut nya , akan sy kirim langsung...private delivery....


Mantap Om Wil, heran juga OM Ice selalu trouble nih...He4x...




> Garut sudah terima........


Wih, koleksi koi favorit nya mantap om...

----------


## lineoffdead

> Om Ajik, kalau bisa  semua os termasuk apple atau android hrs bisa jalan, tapi Kita perlu lihat dr jumlah user-nya, apakah iPad atau Android yg lebih banyak, setahu saya kalau sistem Mac repot diawal tetapi kalau sdh running lebih stabil, tapi android ngak terlalu jelas Om. Coba Om Cek sama yg ahli-nya...Ada yg ahli ngak disini yah, please sarannya utk Kita bersama? 
> 
> Om Ajik, tolong pertimbangkan costnya juga yah? 
> Ok. 
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Tjendra
> Bossco


newbie coba mau kasih beberapa pendapat nih 

sedikit tambahan saja yah, tentang android dan ipad..

untuk market android sudah tersedia beberapa apps reading, seperti E-Reading di samsung galaxy tab, dan E-Book di android market, dan untuk android lebih mudah membangun aplikasi nya, karna memang open source, dan payment gateway nya bisa kita develop sendiri, tinggal bekerjasama dengan bank-bank tertentu (biasanya dinamakan system token), dan bisa juga dengan system potong pulsa oleh operator, tetapi kalau system potong pulsa oleh operator biasanya charge nya terlalu besar dan operator momonopli dalam hal ini..

sedangkan untuk ipad, kita harus deal dengan itunes, karna payment gateway ipad memang disana, dan biaya yang di potong oleh ithunes lumayan besar, tetapi untuk saat ini sedang di pelajari bagaimana mensiasati charging dari iphad melewati ithunes, misal nya bisa saja dengan membundling satu tahun edisi majalah ke dalam satu aplikasi..

----------


## ice

dear Om Will,

jangan dong ...masak suhu mau kirim Private delivery .....ga berani saya....

salam

----------


## isman

utk aku sdh dikirim jg ya ??????

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Saya sdh dapat hari rabu kemarin.

----------


## AsfenvV

> Saya sdh dapat hari rabu kemarin.


 

saya juga...... :Thumb:

----------


## ice

Pagi ini habis gowes koi's magazine baru diterima....terima kasih om Will

----------


## rvidella

pak ajik
apa ada kemungkinan list of dealers juga bisa dimasukkan di majalah koi-s? 
saya lihat belum ada

kalo dianggap takut koi-s berpihak pada dealer tertentu mungkin yang setia menjadi koi-s merchants programs kali ya ... saya lihat itu juga hanya ditampilkan dulu saja yah sekarang sudah tidak ada lagi .... apa saya keselip yah bacanya?

dan mostly sponsorship dan advertising comes from dealers ...

just adding a suggestion yah ... mohooooooooooooooooon maaf banget kalo permintaan ini sudah ada atau terlalu berlebihan yah ... mintaaaa maaap sekali lagi
posting gini rada takut ... cuman pengen ngomong .... ahhhhhh tidakkkkkkk .....

----------


## isman

sampai hari ini majalah belum di terima ,padahal teman2 yang di palu sdh terima atau karna aku kena sangsi terus majalahnya tidak di kirimkan ????????

----------


## victor

Koismagazine has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## grinkz01

> Dear Om ipaul,
> 
> KOI-S Magazine sudah didistribusikan om, mungkin di gramed sudah ada hari ini atau besok. 
> Om sudah menjadi member KOI's belum? Untuk member KOI's akan dapat free KOI-S Magz dan dikrim langsung ke alamat Om.
> 
> Formulir bisa email ke: [email protected]
> 
> Trims,
> Layla


emmm.... free KOI-S Magz maksudnya majalah apaan ya om? Apa khusus member yg berlangganan aja yg dapat ?

----------


## edwin

> emmm.... free KOI-S Magz maksudnya majalah apaan ya om? Apa khusus member yg berlangganan aja yg dapat ?


mungkin maksudnya gini om....
untuk menjadi member koi-s ber ID otomatis dapat majalah 6 edisi. sebaliknya untuk berlangganan majalah 6 edisi, otomatis jadi member koi-s ber ID.
jadi paket bundling gitu....

Tarif membership: 
Pulau jawa : Rp 200.000
Luar jawa : Rp. 210.000

Note:
Harga diatas termasuk majalah 6 edisi seharga Rp 40.000 utk pulau jawa dan Rp 45.000 untuk diluar p.jawa.
Sudah termasuk ongkos kirim majalah selama 6 edisi. Harga di luar pulau jawa lebih tinggi karena biaya pengiriman majalah.

----------


## rubbie

Sekedar pemberitahuan , majalah koi-s no 18 belum sampai di pontianak  ::  , Tolong di check plssssssssssssss

----------


## victor

Koismagazine has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

koismagazine hapus donk pm lama anda, pm saya gak isa masuk
thx

----------


## isman

Majalahnya sdh di terima tadi pagi ......akhirnya dtg juga

----------


## rubbie

Ia neh, full quota koismagazine untuk msg pribadi nya

----------


## rvidella

kenapa penulis lokal seperti pak will-p dan pak arungtasik tidak ada lagi rubriknya?
menurut saya kelas 2 penulis ini tidak kalah dengan ahli luar negri yang sekarang rubriknya dicopy di KOI-S

saya kemaren ditanya .... apa koicarp indonesia sudah mulai diterbitkan? saya rasa belum saya jawab ... singkat cerita ... ternyata teman tersebut refer ke majalah koi-s tercinta yang cukup banyak penulis koi-carp yang menjadi narasumber di majalah koi-s belakangan ini

memang ahli sih mereka tapi ... saya rindu tulisan penulis LOKAL ... bukannya LOKAL yang mau diangkat oleh KOI-S?
Bagaikan ... Koi Import sih bagus ... tapi setiap lomba koi-s ada KAROMUL AWARD buat angkat BEST LOKAL ...
Penulis Inggris sih ahli .... tapi tetep aja PENULIS LOKAL lebih mengerti kondisi pemeliharaan di Endonesia ....








> pak ajik
> apa ada kemungkinan list of dealers juga bisa dimasukkan di majalah koi-s? 
> saya lihat belum ada
> 
> kalo dianggap takut koi-s berpihak pada dealer tertentu mungkin yang setia menjadi koi-s merchants programs kali ya ... saya lihat itu juga hanya ditampilkan dulu saja yah sekarang sudah tidak ada lagi .... apa saya keselip yah bacanya?
> 
> dan mostly sponsorship dan advertising comes from dealers ...
> 
> just adding a suggestion yah ... mohooooooooooooooooon maaf banget kalo permintaan ini sudah ada atau terlalu berlebihan yah ... mintaaaa maaap sekali lagi
> posting gini rada takut ... cuman pengen ngomong .... ahhhhhh tidakkkkkkk .....

----------


## tosailover

> kenapa penulis lokal seperti pak will-p dan pak arungtasik tidak ada lagi rubriknya?
> menurut saya kelas 2 penulis ini tidak kalah dengan ahli luar negri yang sekarang rubriknya dicopy di KOI-S
> 
> saya kemaren ditanya .... apa koicarp indonesia sudah mulai diterbitkan? saya rasa belum saya jawab ... singkat cerita ... ternyata teman tersebut refer ke majalah koi-s tercinta yang cukup banyak penulis koi-carp yang menjadi narasumber di majalah koi-s belakangan ini
> 
> memang ahli sih mereka tapi ... saya rindu tulisan penulis LOKAL ... bukannya LOKAL yang mau diangkat oleh KOI-S?
> Bagaikan ... Koi Import sih bagus ... tapi setiap lomba koi-s ada KAROMUL AWARD buat angkat BEST LOKAL ...
> Penulis Inggris sih ahli .... tapi tetep aja PENULIS LOKAL lebih mengerti kondisi pemeliharaan di Endonesia ....


Setuju, Om. Ilmu Koi carp sendiri ada beberapa yang gak cocok diterapkan sendiri, misal : perlakuan koi saat musim dingin..emang ada ya musim dingin di Indo? Ayo Om Wil dan Om Arung. Nulis lagi dong  ::

----------


## wihadi232

om lapor om majalah koi-s edisi 18 blom diterima om

----------


## Koismagazine

> om lapor om majalah koi-s edisi 18 blom diterima om


Dear Om,

Sudh dikirim hari selasa, 26 Juli. Kami coba cek ya Om, kalau sampai hari ini/besok blm dtg juga, akan dikirim ulang.

Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Koismagazine has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> koismagazine hapus donk pm lama anda, pm saya gak isa masuk
> thx





> Ia neh, full quota koismagazine untuk msg pribadi nya


Sudah di hapus om, sudah bisa PM ke koismagazine.

Trims

----------


## iwankptb

> kenapa penulis lokal seperti pak will-p dan pak arungtasik tidak ada lagi rubriknya?
> menurut saya kelas 2 penulis ini tidak kalah dengan ahli luar negri yang sekarang rubriknya dicopy di KOI-S
> 
> saya kemaren ditanya .... apa koicarp indonesia sudah mulai diterbitkan? saya rasa belum saya jawab ... singkat cerita ... ternyata teman tersebut refer ke majalah koi-s tercinta yang cukup banyak penulis koi-carp yang menjadi narasumber di majalah koi-s belakangan ini
> 
> memang ahli sih mereka tapi ... saya rindu tulisan penulis LOKAL ... bukannya LOKAL yang mau diangkat oleh KOI-S?
> Bagaikan ... Koi Import sih bagus ... tapi setiap lomba koi-s ada KAROMUL AWARD buat angkat BEST LOKAL ...
> Penulis Inggris sih ahli .... tapi tetep aja PENULIS LOKAL lebih mengerti kondisi pemeliharaan di Endonesia ....


Om Dodo ikutan jadi penulis dong. Ceritain pengalaman jalan2 ke breeder Jepun sana. Juga bagaimana suka dukanya bisnis Koi. Supaya lebih banyak lagi penulis2 lokal kita. Bosen kalau yg diceritain masalah teknis terus. Sekali2 kesan dan prngalaman pribadi dg foto2 perjalanan dan orang2 yg ditemui itu malah lebih asyik. Siapa tahu bisa ikutan jalan2 kesana. Amin. :Eyebrows:

----------


## Pauran

> Om Dodo ikutan jadi penulis dong. Ceritain pengalaman jalan2 ke breeder Jepun sana. Juga bagaimana suka dukanya bisnis Koi. Supaya lebih banyak lagi penulis2 lokal kita. Bosen kalau yg diceritain masalah teknis terus. Sekali2 kesan dan prngalaman pribadi dg foto2 perjalanan dan orang2 yg ditemui itu malah lebih asyik. Siapa tahu bisa ikutan jalan2 kesana. Amin.


Ayo om Dodo sumbangkan kemampuan anda untuk di share di forum kita tunjukkan bahwa yg lokal juga bisa bersaing dengan yg import. Saya mendukungmu ....................

----------


## wihadi232

hari ini belum diterima juga majalah nya bu,tolong dicek .

----------


## wihadi232

Bu Admin apakah sudah di cek alamat ini benar: jl.krisan no.29 blok b komplek griya riatur ,20124.Medan,indonesia.
thanks ya

----------


## Koismagazine

> Bu Admin apakah sudah di cek alamat ini benar: jl.krisan no.29 blok b komplek griya riatur ,20124.Medan,indonesia.
> thanks ya


Dear Pak Wihadi,

Pengiriman sudah dilacak dan alamat sudah benar Pak. Hasil pelacakan dengan No resi Pos: 11912650962 sudah diterima oleh NANI, status Orang Serumah pd tgl 27/7/2011, pukul 15:40.
Kalau belum sampai ke bapak, mohon kabari ya Pak.

Terima kasih

----------


## wihadi232

Kabar om ,majalah dan kartu udah sampai dengan mantap tadi pagi.
Thanks ya

----------


## wihadi232

bu ADmin ,lapor lagi om KARTU keanggotaan belum diterima cuma majalah dan kalender bu.
thanks bu

----------


## Koismagazine

> bu ADmin ,lapor lagi om KARTU keanggotaan belum diterima cuma majalah dan kalender bu.
> thanks bu


Dear Om,

Untuk kartu menyusul ya Om, karena kemarin data dimasukkan ke pencetakan berikutnya.

Terima kasih.

----------


## wihadi232

OK :Biggrin:  Bu ADmin
thanks

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

mau pesan majalah koi-s juli - agustus 2011. saya di madiun dan kehabisan.
mohon petunjuk.
terima kasih.

----------

